# Mon absence a-t-elle été remarquée?



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Mon absence a-t-elle été remarquée?*

Il mio tentativo:

Ha qualcuno notato la mia assenza?


----------



## Hermocrates

BenVitale said:


> *Mon absence a-t-elle été remarquée?*
> 
> Il mio tentativo:
> 
> Qualcuno ha notato la mia assenza?



Juste une petite correction: cette phrase est plus naturelle comment ça. 

On peut aussi dire: "Qualcuno si è accorto della mia assenza?"


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

ryenart said:


> Juste une petite correction: cette phrase est plus naturelle comment ça.


 
D'accord!



> On peut aussi dire: "Qualcuno si è accorto della mia assenza?"


 

si è accorto ?= s' est rendu compte, n'est-ce-pas?


----------



## Hermocrates

BenVitale said:


> si è accorto ?= s' est rendu compte, n'est-ce-pas?


----------



## brian

Je dirais plûtot que:

_s'est rendu compte = si è reso conto
s'est aperçu = si è accorto_

même si dans ce contexte ils signifient plus ou moin la même chose.


----------



## itka

> Juste une petite correction: cette phrase est plus naturelle comment ça.


Juste une autre petite correction : "... cette phrase est plus naturelle *comme *ça."


----------



## Hermocrates

itka said:


> Juste une autre petite correction : "... cette phrase est plus naturelle *comme *ça."



Merci bien!


----------

